# Signs of Returning Fertility?



## QuiteLikeRain (Jun 19, 2006)

My youngest is 10mos and is still breastfed, tho not exclusively. He eats everything we eat at this point, but nurses constantly (tho oftentimes only for a minute or two), not only for nutrition but also for comfort. He also generally nurses steadily throughout the night (we co-sleep).

For the past couple of months I've felt some random crampiness, but no AF. AF returned with my toddler at 5 mos pp. Basically, I guess, I'm freaking out that I might be pregnant, however, a HPT was negative last Friday. But I'm insanely bloated, constipated and hungry like whoa, which are major signs for me when I'm pregnant.

So I'm wondering what might other signs of returning fertility be? Have I missed something?


----------



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

This is exactly how I'm feeling! I'm breastfeeding my 7-month-old on demand and having the exact symptoms you describe. Looking forward to seeing if anyone has any advice for you. See my post about this here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=865492


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

It is typical to feel pregnant or like your fertility is returning on and off for awhile before AF actually shows. If you had a negative HPT it is likely your AF will return soon - it really just depends on the individual. Could be next week, could be next month. But, you are probably fertile so keep that in mind









Other signs - breast tenderness, increased cervical fluid, changes in skin/hair, cravings, pretty much anything PMS related.


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm the same way. I've been having intermittent cramping for about four months now. I've used so many freakin' ept's (all neg) that I should buy stock. I cramped early pregnancy with DS and I definitely cramp with my period, so I'm always like, "Hello, is this ovulation?". Argh. I'll probably not get my period for another two years the way DS nurses. That said, I'll probably wake up with it tomorrow. *sigh.


----------



## sarah04 (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KLM99* 
This is exactly how I'm feeling! I'm breastfeeding my 7-month-old on demand and having the exact symptoms you describe. Looking forward to seeing if anyone has any advice for you. See my post about this here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=865492

Gosh, this is me exactly! And I also have a 7-month-old! I'm crampy, bloated, have cravings, am crazy hungry and am really scared that I'm pregnant! Definitely considering myself fertile, at least ...


----------



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

Well if we're all feeling this way, it must be normal. At least I don't have to be worried about something being wrong. It's funny that no one really talks about how you feel when you're fertility returns. I feel like I educated myself on all aspects of pregnancy and birth, and forgot that I might have effects 7 months down the road. Thanks all!


----------



## SunnyMa (Apr 6, 2005)

I am 19mos pp with ds#4. He eats everythingin sight- although still a major night nurser. (We also co clseep, so I couldn't tell you how many times a night- but it seems like he's on there A LOT!)







STILL no signs of Af- and this is the longest I've gone though without a pp af. #2 was at 16mos pp- and that when I weaned. #3 was about 17mos- durring a nutsing strike at that- but ds resumed normal nursing afterwards (of course though got pg with #4! )









I've had cramping on and off fro 3mos now- I've been reayd to see af any day- but she's jsut toying with me. My fertility signs are slowly returning- but keep in mind its a one step forward, two steps back process fro msot women. LLL quoted a couple yeas ao (haven't' checked recent stats







) that most ebf'ng women get af back between 13-15mos.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

This is what I experienced before AF returned at almost 6 months PP, 15 months exactly after my last AF, with exclusive, on-demand nursing (I know, how lucky for me right?): I had patches of EWCM for 2 or 3 months beforehand, 8 days before AF showed I experienced AF-like cramping on my left side so I suspected it was ovulation pain, and then sure enough there she was. I also had nipple pain and PMS like symptoms the week beforehand.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------

